# MKV Jetta: interior lights don't turn on when drivers door is opened



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

As the title states. Also noticed the cluster doesn't recognize when I open the drivers door.

Can't figure out what it is.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Slimbo2.0 (Feb 16, 2006)

if its anything like the MKIVs, the electrical soders on the internal door lock are cracked. causing a break in the signal(not recognizing the door is open)


----------



## EK_Racer (Aug 4, 2004)

I had the similar issue with my 08 Rabbit.. The dealership noticed that on the door wire harness a bunch of the wires were breaking apart. They replaced it with a new one and the lights works now.


----------



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

Yep wiring harness is probably shot. They made the oem harnesses to short and after repeated opening and closing the wires break. Try to pull back the boot by pressing down and pulling back on the top of the boot. 








Theres mine after 140k miles


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for the pic. One of these days I will fix it but now it's the wife's car 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsacar (Jul 19, 2007)

Resurrecting this thread since it's probably what's going on with my door light. 

How do you fix this? Can a new harness be swapped in? Part number?

Should I just get some little wire connectors and try and connect any broken ones I find in there?


----------

